# Hello everyone



## Jeannie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey!  I figured out how to start my own thread, Kevin!  It's a bummer to be a newbie on the block, no matter how ancient you are. :???:


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey there Jeannie and welcome to the boards.  Glad to have you.


----------



## WriterDude (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to our humble home, Jeannie.


----------



## terrib (Dec 3, 2008)

hey jeannie....glad to have you.....


----------



## Nickie (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jeannie!


Nickie


----------



## No Brakes (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome, Jeannie!


----------



## Sam (Dec 4, 2008)

Kevin wouldn't happen to be one of our new members: Kevin Parker?

Anyway, welcome to the forum, Jeannie. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcom, Jeannie! Nice to see someone new! What kind of stuff are you into?


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2008)

Sir Twilight said:


> Welcom, Jeannie! Nice to see someone new! What kind of stuff are you into?


 
I generally write short stories, and full novels, but nothing scifi or fantasy.  I dabble in poetry when the whim hits.  My only publication so far is with a local anthology that is sold to fund the homeless and poverty stricken in our area.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2008)

Sam Winchester said:


> Kevin wouldn't happen to be one of our new members: Kevin Parker?
> 
> One and the same, Kevin Parker.  I posted on his thread, and he reminded me that I should open my own thread.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## JHB (Dec 5, 2008)

Jeannie said:


> My only publication so far is with a local anthology that is sold to fund the homeless and poverty stricken in our area.



What a kind and generous soul! 

Welcome to the forums, Jeannie! This place has a cool new section called _WF Challenges_. Why don't you check it out and give the current challenge a try?

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## wacker (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jeannie

Wacker


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------

